# Remote Controls



## bfwk122 (Jul 2, 2006)

Does anyone know when you can use the Bolt and Roamio 
Pro side by side without having issues with remote interfering with each other.. Thanks Bob..


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

bfwk122 said:


> Does anyone know when you can use the Bolt and Roamio
> Pro side by side without having issues with remote interfering with each other.. Thanks Bob..


Mine are living happily side by side. Just change the remote addresses to anything other than zero, instructions are on the Tivo site.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bfwk122 said:


> Does anyone know when you can use the Bolt and Roamio
> Pro side by side without having issues with remote interfering with each other.. Thanks Bob..


I've had eight TiVos in the same room before. There are no issues as long as they each have their own remote code for IR. And there isn't usually an issue with the paired RF remotes. Although I did run into a problem before where an RF remote controlled two boxes for some reason. I needed to repair it to fix the issue.


----------



## bfwk122 (Jul 2, 2006)

eric102 said:


> Mine are living happily side by side. Just change the remote addresses to anything other than zero, instructions are on the Tivo site.


Thank you for prompt answer...Bob...


----------



## sjmaye (Aug 28, 2003)

I want to get a second remote for my Bolt, so I searched here to find out what I need to do. From your posts it sounds like I cannot use a second white RF remote. I can use a IR remote. Some specified the slide remote with keyboard. That sounds pretty good to me.

Do I understand this correctly? Just go to ebay or something to buy one of these remotes?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

sjmaye said:


> I want to get a second remote for my Bolt, so I searched here to find out what I need to do. From your posts it sounds like I cannot use a second white RF remote. I can use a IR remote. Some specified the slide remote with keyboard. That sounds pretty good to me.
> 
> Do I understand this correctly? Just go to ebay or something to buy one of these remotes?


You can have something like nine or ten RF remotes paired to a single TiVo. I know currently, with one of my Bolts, I have two white remotes paired and a slide remote paired to it. They all work in RF mode.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

sjmaye said:


> I want to get a second remote for my Bolt, so I searched here to find out what I need to do. From your posts it sounds like I cannot use a second white RF remote. I can use a IR remote. Some specified the slide remote with keyboard. That sounds pretty good to me.
> 
> Do I understand this correctly? Just go to ebay or something to buy one of these remotes?


You can get a second one, no problem. Once you get it there's a screen that you can go to in settings that basically pairs the remote to that device, but it works with the device before the pairing. I think that is probably to deal with situations where there are multiple Tivos in the same area.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

When you have a RF Adapter for a premiere, will a IR TiVo Remote set to (0)default, cause the adapter to stop being paired in RF mode?

I'm thinking about getting a slide pro for my brother. He would like to still be able to use a IR Remote also with the least hassle as possible.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> When you have a RF Adapter for a premiere, will a IR TiVo Remote set to (0)default, cause the adapter to stop being paired in RF mode?
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a slide pro for my brother. He would like to still be able to use a IR Remote also with the least hassle as possible.


No. IR in any mode does not affect RF pairing, and (as was said above) you can have multiple remotes RF paired to the same TiVo.


----------

